# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Ερωτηση για πλακετα καταδυτικου ρολογιου aqualand

## Costas Balojohn

Χρονια πολλα καi καλη χρονια σε όλους ,είμαι νεο μελος του forum και θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για την παρακάτω πλακέτα
ειναι απο καταδυτικο ρολοι citizen aqualand ,στο παρελθον ειχα καταφερει  να επισκευασω καποιες που απλα είχαν προβλημα στους διαδρομους αλλα  δυστυχως η συγκεκριμμένη είναι τελειως νεκρη ,αν καποιος φίλος έχει  καποια ιδέα θα την άκουγα ευχαρίστως 
χρόνια πολλα σε όλους  :Smile:

----------

